# NO TT shop discount fot TTOC



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

.......I was told TTOC members got a 10% discount at the TTshop :? :!:

......shafted  .................not a hope in hell!

.....they did a good job, have myself an APR chip!!!!...............but that 10% hurts :wink: :!:


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Alexander-John said:


> .......I was told TTOC members got a 10% discount at the TTshop :? :!:
> 
> ......shafted  .................not a hope in hell!
> 
> .....they did a good job, have myself an APR chip!!!!...............but that 10% hurts :wink: :!:


Who by Alexander? The list of discounters is in the sticky thread on this forum... I am in the process of updating the list to go on our website.

Louise


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Did you tell them that you were a TTOC member?

I can't remember what they apply it to. It's possible that they don't apply it to the APR chips or it's also possible that they just didn't know you were a member.


----------



## Alexander-John (Aug 5, 2004)

Kell said:


> Did you tell them that you were a TTOC member?
> 
> I can't remember what they apply it to. It's possible that they don't apply it to the APR chips or it's also possible that they just didn't know you were a member.


Told em.....but apparently there is no discount on anything for being a TTOC member? :? :!:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

Thats it then cancel all TT shop adverts ! :roll:


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

TTotal said:


> Thats it then cancel all TT shop adverts ! :roll:


Yes indeed, can someone from the committee clarify this?!?!?!


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Guys all advertisers PAY for their ads in absoluTTe. And as for the TT shop I was personally not aware that they had ever offered a TTOC discount which is why I asked Alexander to confirm who had told him/where it was written/posted.

Mark (NuTTs) is calling Dave in the next few days to clarify in any case so watch this space.

I might also point out that the TT Shop has generously supported the club in the past, donating several prizes for absoluTTe competitions (as you can see if you flick through your back issues).

L


----------



## Kell (May 28, 2002)

Of course, if you don't have any back issues, then you can order them for a very reasonable price through the TTOC shop. :wink:

(never pass an opportunity to sell.)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Kell said:


> Of course, if you don't have any back issues, then you can order them for a very reasonable price through the TTOC shop. :wink:
> 
> (never pass an opportunity to sell.)


Nice one Kell!! :lol:


----------



## Domh (Nov 12, 2004)

Quote from front page - The UK TT Owners Club is a membership based club, costing Â£25 per annum. As a member you receive a quarterly 28 Page magazine, providing information about all aspects of the TT, membership card which entitles you to Discounts from various TT Related companies around the UK. Regular Meetings are arranged around the UK.

Can we get a list of these suppliers?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Hi Dom

What's your membership number and when we've updated the list (very soon) we'll be issuing them.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Domh said:


> Quote from front page - The UK TT Owners Club is a membership based club, costing Â£25 per annum. As a member you receive a quarterly 28 Page magazine, providing information about all aspects of the TT, membership card which entitles you to Discounts from various TT Related companies around the UK. Regular Meetings are arranged around the UK.
> 
> Can we get a list of these suppliers?


Dom - the latest list is the one on the sticky thread on this board. I am however in the process of updating the list and this wil be posted on the TTOC website soon.

Louise


----------

